# Protecting foam on monopod / tripod legs



## expatinasia (Apr 10, 2014)

What do you use, if anything, to protect the foam on monopod/tripod legs when you frequently work in the rain for long periods?

Even when using rain coats on the lens etc the foam is still going to get wet. I find it then eventually tears and, as the tear grows, comes off. It does not bother me too much, but thought I would ask anyway.

Thanks.


----------



## curby (Apr 23, 2014)

Something tells me that if it starts to disintegrate, you might be better off using something else instead of delaying the inevitable. I bet if you took your legs to a tennis shop, they could wrap them in the fantastically grippy, comfortable, and durable wrap they use for tennis racquets (or sell you some if you wanted to DIY it).

2c


----------



## mackguyver (Apr 23, 2014)

I'd look for neoprene if you can find it. Lenscoat's LegCoat Wraps are made out of it. It's the same material as wet suits, so needless to say, it should work well in the rain. They also make some with foam and neoprene, but I'd avoid those.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 23, 2014)

The foam is there to protect the legs, so will this lead to protecting the protection that protects the protection for the foam that protects the legs?

I think a neoprene wrap is a good idea for replacing the foam once it dies. Some who do not have the foam protection for their tripod or monopod buy closed cell foam (for insulating pipes) from their local hardware store. It comes in multiple diameters and I've seen gray and blue colors. A wrap of gorilla tape will protect your $1 investment.


----------



## curby (Apr 24, 2014)

Sorry if I wasn't clear. I meant that you'd strip away any disintegrating foam that's already there, and apply the racquet handle wrap to the bare al/cf/etc.


----------



## Valvebounce (Apr 30, 2014)

Hi Folks.
Excuse my ignorance, but isn't the foam on the legs only there to protect ones shoulder when you heft the camera with biiiiig white telephoto by the tripod and hang it over your shoulder whilst walking to a new location at the race circuit, or to stop your fingers freezing to the legs in subzero conditions? 
If you do neither of these things why worry? ;D

Cheers Graham.


----------

